
Why the police in Baton Rouge look like they’re dressed for war - warsaw
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2016/07/11/why-the-police-in-baton-rouge-look-like-theyre-dressed-for-war/?utm_term=.257091afd697#comments
======
gydfi
Maybe if people would quit killing cops then they wouldn't have to?

~~~
trome
Maybe if cops would quit running around like violent thugs with a badge
killing people like Tuba Man, people would hate cops less.

